# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Bánh đúc nóng Lê Ngọc Hân - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Bánh đúc Lê Ngọc Hân*
> _Địa chỉ: Ngõ 8 Lê Ngọc Hân, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bánh đúc Lê Ngọc Hân*


Những bạn sành ăn hẳn không lạ với địa chỉ quán này. Bánh đúc nóng Lê Ngọc Hân là một trong những quán ăn lâu năm, nổi tiếng và đậm chất ẩm thực Hà Nội nhất.

Nằm trong ngõ 8 Lê Ngọc Hân, bạn gửi xe đầu ngõ, và đi bộ vào khoảng 20m, và gặp một quán ăn nhỏ, cũ kỹ và khá không thoải mái với những người chỉ thích những quán ăn rộng rãi, sang trọng. Nhưng không vì thế mà quán thôi tấp nập người ra người vào. Bánh đúc Lê Ngọc Hân nổi tiếng hàng chục năm nay, vì vậy, không gian quán mang đậm hương vị thời gian, và không một chút chau chuốt nào.


_Thực đơn cập nhật tới ngày 08/09/2012_

Nổi tiếng và lâu đời đồng nghĩa với việc thương hiệu khó bị đánh gục. Quán không chỉ đầu tư một món nổi trội mà gần như món nào cũng khéo léo tạo ấn tượng với thực khách.
_Bánh đúc_Món đặc sắc nhất của quán: Bánh đúc. Nước dùng khá trong và có chút xíu chua, vì vậy sẽ không tạo cảm giác ngấy bạn thường tìm thấy ở bát bánh đúc nóng. Bánh đúc được làm khá mịn, mềm, sánh nhưng không quá dính, quyện với vị thịt băm trộn mộc nhĩ, đậu rán giòn chan trong thứ nước dùng thơm ngậy vừa tầm, sẽ kích thích bất cứ tuyến nước bọt nào bàng quan nhất.


Món trộn giờ không còn lạ lẫm với dân Hà thành, nhưng nếu bạn đã ăn nhiều ở các quán khác nhau, hẳn bạn sẽ thấy món trộn nơi đây có chút khác biệt. Nếu như nơi khác luôn rập khuôn công thức chung: miến/ bún/ bánh đa + đậu + giò + thịt + rau, thì quán lại níu kéo chân khách bằng hai điểm nhấn khác thường: trứng cút và cá. Nhiều thức ăn, giá cả không đắt, nhưng bát miến trộn vẫn đủ dùng cho một bữa ăn no nê.

_Miến trộn_

Quán có hai tầng lầu để đáp ứng lượng thực khách tìm đến, nhưng nếu bạn tới vào giờ cao điểm thì cũng nên chấp nhận xếp hàng chờ đợi một chút, bởi thích ăn ngon không chỉ có mình bạn đâu.




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bánh đúc Lê Ngọc Hân*



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn hấp dẫn quá mún ăn thử

----------


## loplipop

A lâu rồi chưa ăn bánh đúc hehe

----------


## Amp21

Thèm ăn bánh đúc quá
/bửa nào phải đi cho thỏa cơn thèm mới đc

----------


## songthan

Món khoái khẩu của mình keke

----------


## lovetravel

lâu lắm rồi ko được ăn bánh đúc

----------


## h20love

khi nào qua đây ăn mới dc

----------


## jhonnyboy

Mình muốn ăn bánh đúc aaaaaaaaa  :cuoi1: 
Nhớ quá đi thoai

----------


## khanhszin

chưa ăn món bánh đúc kiểu này bao giờ nè

----------


## rose

hồi xưa còn bé hay được ăn bánh này, nhớ quá, lâu rồi ko được ăn

----------


## littlegirl

trông ngon thế, thèm quá

----------


## lunas2

bánh đúc nổi tiếng mà m chưa dc thưởng thức

----------


## littlelove

không nhớ nổi bao lâu rồi chưa được ăn món này, thèm quá

----------


## Mituot

Nhớ mon bánh đúc :XXXX
Không biết chỗ này làm có ngon = bà hải ko  :cuoi1: 
Phải qua ăn thứ mới được

----------


## wildrose

nhìn lại thèm, nhớ quá đi mất  :Frown: ((((((((((

----------


## saohoa

bồ kết món miến trộn quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

bát bánh đúc nhìn quyến rũ quá

----------


## pigcute

Đặc sản Hà Thành đây  :love struck: 
mùa đông mà ăn bánh đúc thì quá tuyệt

----------


## dung89

Nhìn bát bánh đúc hấp dẫn hơn mình tưởng hehe
Nhưng mình thích những món còn lại hơn bánh đúc

----------

